# CorelDraw Graphics Suite 12



## jhawk28 (Jan 14, 2004)

Have they dropped support for the Mac for CorelDraw 12 too?

Joshua


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 14, 2004)

WTF?  Do people not realize how much better APple Computers are getting.  There is no excuse not to write for these anymore, especially since they've already had 2 OS X releases.  Assholes - No more warezing them.


----------



## gerbick (Jan 15, 2004)

whoa.  I didn't even notice it was not for the Mac platform.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 15, 2004)

WTF?  Is this for real?  I hope that Corel will make an OS X version of Corel Graphics Suite ASAP!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry, guys, bad news:

http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/main_news.cfm?NewsID=7684

Corel's reasoning for this move is that 96% of sales were for Windows, leaving 4% Macintosh... this sounds eerily like the world-wide distribution of systems, though, doesn't it?  If every Windows person bought the suite, and every Mac person bought the suite, wouldn't they still see 96% Windows sales and 4% Mac sales?


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 15, 2004)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gerbick (Jan 15, 2004)

Corel is all about protecting and strengthening their bottom line.  Probably why Bryce was slashed down to bargain bin prices, and finally discontinued.

Besides, what's not being said is that CorelDRAW probably sold way less than Adobe Illustrator and Macromedia Freehand.  Those seem to be more ol' school Mac apps than CorelDRAW.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 17, 2004)

As long as they don't mess up Painter 8 and decide to make it Windows only I'm fine with this decision. I seem to remember a few years ago Corel mentioning that Adobe Photoshop was better than Corel Graphics Suite. Can't verify that at the moment. That was an indicator for me that support would be dropped on the mac platform.


----------

